# Muth jar hang tags?



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Is it legal to have a hang tag on a muth jar with all the required info instead of an adhesive label?
A tea-dyed tag would look great with that style jar.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

No one knows the answer?


----------



## snl (Nov 20, 2009)

Each state is different .................check with yours....


----------



## mrqb (Jul 17, 2011)

snl gave u the only answer there is,check with your ag dept or pa. extension office most state have the info on the web now.


----------



## Allen (Oct 5, 2011)

Guess I'll have to call.
Pennsylvania's online info isn't clear.


----------

